# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Golden Prince [Apollon - Minoan Prince - Wakashio Maru)

## Espresso Venezia

Ένα πλοίο φτιαγμένο στην Ιαπωνία το 1973. (*ΕΔΩ* μπορείτε να δείτε μία φώτο με την αρχική του μορφή).

Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1991 για την Ηπειρωτική με το όνομα Απόλλων. Το 1995 πέρασε στις Μινωικές και μετονομάστηκε σε MINOAN PRINCE, ενώ το 2002 πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της Golden Princess όπου πήρε και το σημερινό του όνομα.

Στο γνωστό μας *site του Σουηδού* μπορείτε να δείτε όλο το βιογραφικό του πλοίου, καθώς και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες.

Παρακάτω μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου, πριν μία εβδομάδα στην Ελευσίνα.

GOLDEN PRINCE.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Δείτε και τις δικές μου φωτογραφίες απο την άφιξη του πλοίου στη Ελλάδα ως Απόλλων.
MINOAN PRINCE.jpg

MINOAN PRINCE..jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλοίο εδώ όπως ταξίδευε στην Ιαπωνία .

----------


## Haddock

Το Γιαπωνέζικο σκαρί στη Σαντορίνη

Copyright-Πηγή

Golden_Prince.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλοκαιράκι εν όψει, και στην ...μάχη μπαίνουν όλες οι εφεδρείες.

Το *GOLDEN PRINCE* μετά από αρκετό καιρό ξεκούρασης στην Ελευσίνα, βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά δεμένο έξω από τις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη,
από όπου και η φωτογραφία σήμερα το απόγευμα.

GOLDEN PRINCE.jpg

----------


## polykas

Λoγικά θα ανέβει αύριο στην δεξαμενή.

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι ήδη μέσα αλλα με την παρουσία 10άδων κουστουμαρισμένων και μή επι της προβλήτας οι φώτο είναι απαγορευτικές

----------


## El Greco

to palio garage pou eixe, ti apegine???

iparxi akomi i exi metaskevasti se kati alo???

----------


## Apostolos

Μάλλον πρέπει να έχει καμπίνες και σαλόνια

----------


## uddox

Μπαίνοντας έχει ένα πολυ ωραίο κινηματοθέατρο.
Κάτι υπόλοιπα καμπινών τα έχει βγάλει στον ΝΜΔ, πριν 3 χρόνια για να αυξήσει την χωριτικότητα στα σαλόνια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του, το πλοίο κάνει παρέα στον Ερμή, στο τελωνείο, από όπου και η χθεσινή φώτο.

Ορατή αλλαγή στο πλοίο, το κίτρινο ''ζωνάρι'' που μετατράπηκε σε ''κόκκινο - κίτρινο''.

Για τους περίεργους και παρατηρητικούς φίλους να πω, ότι οι ...κάβοι σε πρώτο πλάνο, ανήκουν στα Κνωσσός Παλάς και Θεόφιλο. :mrgreen:

GOLDEN PRINCE_2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

To βαποράκι μας άφησε αφου πρώτα πήρε πετρέλαια και αρχισε να κατηφορίζει για τα γνώρημα νερά του

----------


## Kalloni

Αφου τωρα το δα στον Πειραια  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## nautikos

Οπως καταλαβαινετε βγηκε το πρωι για δοκιμαστικο-ξεμουδιασμα :Wink:

----------


## kingminos

ξέρει κανείς απο που μπορώ να βγάλω εισιτήρια για το golden prince στον πειραιά και ηράκλειο?

----------


## marioskef

Για τον Πειραιά δεν γνωρίζω αλλα στο Ηράκλειο σε κάθε πρακορείο στο κέντρο π.χ. 25ης Αυγουστου μπορείς να βρεις...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

τι δρομολογια κανει;

----------


## marioskef

Ημερήσια Κρουαζιέρα από Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη...
Κυρίως δουλεύει με γκρουπ βέβαια... Ξεκινά πρωι, σε αφήνει στη Σαντορίνη να δείς το νησί και το απογευματάκι ξεκινά για την επιστρο΄φη του

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

παλαοτερα ανηκε στην ΜΙΝΟΑΝ;

----------


## marioskef

Παλαιότερα ανήκε στην Minoan Cruises που ανήκε κατα 50% στις Μινωικές και κατα 50% στον παλιό ιδιοκτήτη της Air Greece για όσους θυμούνται και νυν βουλευτή Ηρακλείου της ΝΔ κ. Μπαντουβά νομίζω.
Οταν η εταιρεία διαλύθηκε, πωλήθηκε στους τωρινούς ιδιοκτήτες που το συνέχισαν στο ίδιο δρομολόγιο

----------


## kingminos

μόνο με group ταξιδεύει?

----------


## marioskef

Κυρίος αλλά οχι μόνο...
Αν θες μπορείς να βρεις εισητήρια (αν εχω καταλάβει καλά πωλειται σαν κρουαζιέρα,που περιλαμβάνε και μπουφέ κλπ!) σε πάρα πολλά πρακτορία τουλάχιστον στο Ηράκλειο...

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο ''τα μαζευει και φευγει'' για κατω αυτη την ωρα.

----------


## Leo

Να και μια χθεσινή του φωτογραφία από κάτω  :Wink:  (στο Ηράκλειο φυσικά)

goldenprince.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και το Ιαπωνικό πλανάκι του ως Wakashio Maru

20070303042704.jpg

----------


## kingminos

Αυτό το GOLDEN PRINCE πολύ αργό να πούμε ήτανε 16 Ιούλίου 2006 αναχώρησε το FESTOS PALACE και το GOLDEN ήτανε στην είσοδο του 
λιμανιού{του Ηρακλείου}και όταν βγήκε έξω ήτανε ακόμα στο ίδιο σημείο.
ΥΜΑΡΤΟΝ

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αυτό το GOLDEN PRINCE πολύ αργό να πούμε ήτανε 16 Ιούλίου 2006 αναχώρησε το FESTOS PALACE και το GOLDEN ήτανε στην είσοδο του 
> λιμανιού{του Ηρακλείου}και όταν βγήκε έξω ήτανε ακόμα στο ίδιο σημείο.
> ΥΜΑΡΤΟΝ


¶λλη δουλειά κάνει το ένα και άλλη δουλειά το άλλο .Και η ταχύτητα δεν είναι πάντα το κριτήριο για το αν κάποιο είναι καλό η κακό βαπόρι.

----------


## heraklion

Αφού βρίσκομαι στο Ηράκλειο σκέφτομαι να πάω με αυτό μέχρι την Σαντορίνη. Ξέρει κανείς τι ώρα αναχωρεί από το Ηράκλειο και τιμή εισιτηρίου?

----------


## sea world

MIAS KAI EXOYME KAIRO NA ASXOLH8OYME ME TO BAPORI, MHPWS KSEROUME POTE EPANADRASTHRIOPOIEITAI??

----------


## Apostolos

Ακουσα οτι φέτος λόγο κρίσης δέν θα δουλέψει. Ολο το βάρος λοιπόν στο Searunner

----------


## polykas

*Πορεία με την συνοδεία ρυμουλκών για δεξαμενισμό...;-)*

----------


## polykas

*Αύριο το πρωί αναμένεται να πέσει το πλοίο...*

----------


## Jolly Roger

Eδω μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου απο το κοκκινο φαναρι του Πειραια μας

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες αυτό φέτος προς την Σαντορίνη απο το Ηράκλειο?

----------


## heraklion

Πρόσεξα στην φώτο ότι προστέθηκε μιά κόκκινη και μια κίτρινη ρίγα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

τις ρίγες τις είχε τουλάχιστον απο περσι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To GOLDEN PRINCE δεξαμενισμος στη δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη ενα πλοιο με απιθανη πλωρη καταπληκτικο σκαρι


prince.JPG

prince (1).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και κατι ακομα! :Wink: 

golden prince (12).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και κατι ακομα!
> 
> golden prince (12).JPG


 Ο καλλιτεχνης ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE  ξαναχτυπησε! πολυ ομορφο μοντελο!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Και κατι ακομα!
> 
> golden prince (12).JPG


Πανέμορφο μοντέλο Κώστα.Μπράβο.Να ρωτήσουμε και αυτό το βαπόρι τη γνώμη για το Παναγία Τήνου όταν ήταν Σαντορίνη? :Very Happy:

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Πετάει ο Πρίγκιπας.


Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

Enjoy MTS GOLDEN PRINCE official postcard under Minoan Cruises banner.

MTS GOLDEN PRINCE.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy her official postcards when she sailed as Japanese ferry SUNFLOWER 7.

SUNFLOWER 7 b.JPG

SUNFLOWER 7 a.JPG

Brgds  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ship's Agent

----------


## Ellinis

To καράβι παραμένει δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα, δίπλα στον άλλοτε ανταγωνιστή του ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ. Τζάμπα τον κάνανε το δεξαμενισμό...

----------


## xidianakis

επειδη το πλοιο αυτο μαζι με την νταλιανα ειναι τα αγαπημενα μου και συνεπως μαθαινω νεα τους συνεχεια, το πλοιο θα ξεκινησει δρομολογια ηρακλειο-θηρα, λιγο μετα το πασχα του 2010.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Golden Prince στην Σαντορινη το 2006...Για ολους τους φιλους του...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια <σαντορινια> φωτο απο τον tasos@@@.Κατι πηρε το αυτι μου οτι η εταιρεια το ναυλωνει απο την αλλη εβδομαδα.

----------


## manolis m.

Eδω τo Golden Prince ως Kurushima 7 πριν ακομα φορεσει τον φανταχτερο ηλιο και λαβει το ονομα sunflower 7...

1249391655_1.jpg
Πηγη: www3.ezbbs.net

----------


## manolis m.

Kαι αλλη μια αντιστοιχης χρονικης περιοδου εχρωμη αυτη την φορα..

20070811091526 (Medium).jpg

teikisenblog

----------


## Leo

O Χρυσός Πρίγκιπας σήμερα άναψε τα φώτα του! Εύχομαι να είναι για καλό..... γιατί οι εποχές δεν έιναι καλές.

gprince.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

ακουγεται εντονα οτι θα παρει τη θεση του sea runner στο ηρακλειο-θηρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oxι μαλλον ειναι βεβαιαο καθοτι το sea runner θελει δυο στροφαλους και ηλεκτρονικα.Ο πριγκιπας σιγουρα ειναι πιο  αξιοπιστος και η εταιρεια τον βλεπει σαν σανιδα σωτηριας για να βγει απο την πολυ  δυσκολη οικονομικη κατασταση.Για  να δουμε....

----------


## xidianakis

> Oxι μαλλον ειναι βεβαιαο καθοτι το sea runner θελει δυο στροφαλους και ηλεκτρονικα.Ο πριγκιπας σιγουρα ειναι πιο  αξιοπιστος και η εταιρεια τον βλεπει σαν σανιδα σωτηριας για να βγει απο την πολυ  δυσκολη οικονομικη κατασταση.Για  να δουμε....


αυτο το ειχα πρωτομαθει πριν απο 6 μηνες περιπου. Δες και μηνυμα #45. τωρα αν θα γινει πραγματικοτα......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> αυτο το ειχα πρωτομαθει πριν απο 6 μηνες περιπου. Δες και μηνυμα #45. τωρα αν θα γινει πραγματικοτα......


Τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι η εταιρεια τον σεπτεμβριο ηταν για φουντο, και δεν ειχε υπηρχε τιποτα στον οριζοντα.Ξαφνικα στις αρχες μαρτιου εσταλει ενα δελτιο τυπου στους πρακτορες οτι το golden prince κατεβαινει στο ηρακλειο, απο το τελος μαρτιου και καλα.Σημερα βαδιζουμε τον Απριλιο και το βαπορι τωρα εβαλε μπροστα.Να δουμε γιατι υπαρχουν πολλες εκρεμοτητες απο περυσι.....

----------


## Rocinante

Μιας και ζεσταθηκε το θεμα να ανεβασω μια παλαιοτερη φωτογραφια του πλοιου (10-01-09) για να δουμε το πλοιο απο μια αγνωστη γωνια (νομιζω δηλαδη ) Χαρακτηριστικο το στυλ της πορτας πισω απο τον καταπελτη.....
Και κατι ακομα λιγο πιο ψηλα. Καλη μας ορεξη  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

1019.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

η εταιρία δεν έχει και την καλύτερη οικονομική κατάσταση εδώ και καιρό.... Τέλος πάντων, ας αλλάξουμε θέμα, ως ferry bοat ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφο.. Πιστεύω να το ταξίδεψω φέτος. Αλήθεια, πόσο δρόμο έχει?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας δουμε και τις γραμμες του πλοιου!

DSCN5445.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας δουμε και την πισινα του πλοιουη οποια διαθετει και οξυγονο για αυτους που θελουν να κανουν καταδυσεις :Very Happy: 

golden (13).JPG

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο ετοιμάζεται για δρομολόγια Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη με τιμή εισητηρίου € 85. Η πιθανή ημερομηνία  έναρξης την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη 05.05.10. 

Πηγή: xidianakis (έμεινε από υπολογιστή και μου ζήτησε να σας το μεταφέρω)

----------


## Leo

Ξεκινάει για την Κρήτη αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο, πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα το συνοδέψει ο ίδιος ο πλοιοκτήτης του.

golden_prince.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Leo εισαι σιγουρος;
Η ωρα ειναι 10:30 και ακομα εκει ειναι.
Μηπως ξεχασαν να λυσουν τους καβους;  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Έλα ντε.... το μετάνιωσε..... :mrgreen:. Θεωρητικά, απο πηγές του Ηρακλείου, έπρεπ να είναι εκεί εδώ και δυο μέρες, άρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά?

----------


## Leo

Για άφεση αμαρτιών και εξιλέωση, σημερινή πρυμιά στη γνωστή θέση, Σιορ Ροσινάντε...
DSCN6438gp1.jpg


Έχει παρει αγκαλιά το Λίμπερτυ Μπέλ (πιο κοντά δνε γίνεται) και.... αποχαιρετιούνται. Αν και νεότερες πληροφορίες θέλουν το πλοίο να είναι εδώ το σ/κ και τισ 2 πρώτες μέρες της ερχόμενης εβδομάδας.

DSCN6438gp2.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Συγνωμη αλλα αυτη η πορτα δεν ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ ;;;;;;;

----------


## Leo

Για μένα μπορεί, αλλά για σένα όχι  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μια μακρινη (καλα ενταξει...πολυ μακρινη... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ) απο το καλοκαιρι του '06 για τον Leo και τον roci...

----------


## Rocinante

Τελεια ειναι, για αφισα του ΕΟΤ. Μπραβο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Συγνωμη αλλα αυτη η πορτα δεν ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ ;;;;;;;


Aυτη η πορτα οδηγει σε εναν αρκετα μεγαλο χωρο ποτε δεν γινεται το γνωστο στριμωγμα επιβατων σε σκαλες διαδρομους κτλ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στη φωτο βλεπουμε απο την κοντρα γεφυρα προς τα πισω

golden (38).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ντεκ της πισινας με τις μπουκαλες οξυγονου μεσα για οποιον θελει να κανει και καταδυσεις :Razz: 

golden (13).JPG

----------


## lostromos

Μαθαίνω ότι πιθανόν να φύγει αύριο για Κρήτη.
Το άκουσε κανείς άλλος?

----------


## nkr

Θυμαμαι που καθε καλοκαιρι το εβλεπα στην Σαντορινη καλο βαπορι φαινεται αντε να μας ξαναερθει με το καλο. :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βαπορι σημερα αυριο παιρνει πετρελαια και το σαββατοκυριακο θα ειναι ηρακλειο.

----------


## Leo

Λίγο πριν μας αποχαιρετήσει για τα νότια... (σήμερα στον Πειραιά)

P1290922gprince.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

> Λίγο πριν μας αποχαιρετήσει για τα νότια... (σήμερα στον Πειραιά)
> 
> P1290922gprince.jpg


γιατι; που πάει;

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στο Ηράκλειο έρχεται φίλε μου Super Jet για να ξεκινήσει της ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες για Σαντορίνη!!¶ντε να έρθει με το καλό διότι μας έλλειψε εδώ στο Ηράκλειο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Στο Ηράκλειο έρχεται φίλε μου Super Jet για να ξεκινήσει της ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες για Σαντορίνη!!¶ντε να έρθει με το καλό διότι μας έλλειψε εδώ στο Ηράκλειο!!


Σε θέλω ετοιμοπόλεμο φίλε Αρτέμη.... :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Όπως πάντα φίλε μου Μάνο.....ξέρεις!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Όπως πάντα φίλε μου Μάνο.....ξέρεις!!


Έτσι.... :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## tavlas

ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ-- ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕ ΝΑ ΕΦΟΔΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΠ/ΚΟ -- ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΣΤΙΣ 2/6/2010:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καλοταξιδος να ειναι ο βαποραρος... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Και οι υπηρετούντες εν αυτώ, καλά ταξίδια καλή σεζόν!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Οι υπηρετούντες και ο βάπορας παρέα ξεκίνησαν για την Κρήτη ! Καλώς να μας έλθουν λοιπόν και η υποδοχή θα είναι ανάλογη της εκτίμησης μας προς αυτούς...  :Wink: 

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Αναχώρηση του Golden Prince χθες από το Ρέθυμνο, συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά τα αυστηρότατα μέτρα ασφαλείας δεν επέτρεπαν κάτι πιο ποιοτικό καθώς με "έβλεπαν οι κάμερες, και με έβλεπαν στο λιμενικό ταμείο"... Είναι πραγματικά τραγελαφικό...

DSC07058.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πλοιο μαλλον θα εχει μια τραγικη σεζον απο κινηση αφου μεχρι στιγμης μεταφερει μεχρι 50 ατομα το πολυ στο δρομολογιο.Μην ξεχνατε οτι φετος ο αλλος συνεταιρος (παπακαλιατης) εχει φυγει φετος απο την εταιρεια οποτε δεν εχει να προσφαιρει τις διασυνδεσεις και την υποδομη που εχει στην κρητη

----------


## Apostolos

> ....Μην ξεχνατε οτι φετος ο αλλος συνεταιρος (παπακαλιατης) εχει φυγει φετος απο την εταιρεια...



Ο γνωστός με το φιλί??
(πλάκα κάνουμε)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο γνωστός με το φιλί??
> (πλάκα κάνουμε)


Για τον πατερα παπακαλιατη λεμε του γνωστου ηθοποιου - σεναριογραφου

----------


## φανούλα

Οι υπηρετούντες ευχαριστούν θερμά για τις ευχές και την υποδοχή που είχαν!!!! Πλέον με σύνδεση σιγά σιγά όποτε βρίσκω χρόνο θα τα λέμε!!! Μου λείψατε πολύ κι ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά!!! Φιλιά σε όλη την παρέα!!!

----------


## vinman

*Η θέα απο την βαρδιόλα του Γκόλντεν Πρίνς,σήμερα το μεσημεράκι στο Ηράκλειο...!!!
Αφιερωμένη στην Φανούλα που ήταν τέλεια ξεναγός...
Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα ακολουθήσει πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ μέσα και έξω απο το πλοίο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94419

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για πηγαινε μια βολτα και στην κοντρα γεφυρα να μας πεις τι γινετε εκει :Surprised:

----------


## vinman

*...η πλώρη χθές το μεσημέρι στο Ηράκλειο...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94466

----------


## vinman

*Κυριακή 20 Ιουνίου στο Ηράκλειο...!
Για την Φανούλα και τους mastrokostas,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Sylver23,
Thanasis89!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94650

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο κινηση πως παιει?Μαζευει κοσμο?

----------


## nippon

> Απο κινηση πως παιει?Μαζευει κοσμο?


Οχι πολλα προς το παρον, δεν εχει περασει πολυς καιρος που ειναι εδω..
Ενδεικτικα να πληροφορησω οτι οι τιμες που εχει τσουζουν καπως...Για ενηλικες 85 ευρω και για παιδια 45 ευρω...

----------


## Leo

> Οχι πολλα προς το παρον, δεν εχει περασει πολυς καιρος που ειναι εδω..
> Ενδεικτικα να πληροφορησω οτι οι τιμες που εχει τσουζουν καπως...Για ενηλικες 85 ευρω και για παιδια 45 ευρω...


85 ευρώ είναι εισητήριο μόνο ή πακέτο κρουαζιέρας? δηλαδή περιέχει και φαγητό κλπ?

----------


## nippon

> 85 ευρώ είναι εισητήριο μόνο ή πακέτο κρουαζιέρας? δηλαδή περιέχει και φαγητό κλπ?


Στην τιμη οπως εμαθα δεν ανεφερε τιποτα για πακετο...

----------


## Orion_v

Ειναι και για το τραμπολινο στην πλωρη !!! :lol: ( τι ειναι αυτες οι σχαρες (?) εκει , excuse me για την αγνοια μου )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To 1997 για μια μονοημερη απο τον φλοισβο στα νησια του αργοσαρωνικου πληρωνες καποιες 20000 δρχ. δηλαδη περιπου 60 ευρω με το φαγητο μαζι.Οποτε το 85 ευρω σημερα με τις ιδιες παροχες το βλεπω λογικο, αν και με το ποσο αυτο μπορει να μακρυνει τις διακοπες ενος ατομου στην κρητη κατα μια ημερα.

----------


## φανούλα

> 85 ευρώ είναι εισητήριο μόνο ή πακέτο κρουαζιέρας? δηλαδή περιέχει και φαγητό κλπ?


Περιέχει και φαγητό και ξενάγηση στη Σαντορίνη!!! Επίσης 85 ευρώ πηγαινέλα Κρήτη - Σαντορίνη, δε νομίζω να είναι πολλά για κρουαζιέρα! Την καλημέρα μου στην πιο όμορφη παρέα!!! Καλά να περνάτε guys!!!

----------


## Leo

Εμ τότε είναι πολύ καλή η τιμή, δεδομένου ότι περίπου τόσο χρειάζεται κανείς να πάει Πειραιά Μύκονο στην οικονομική με αριθμημένο κάθισμα, χωρίς άλλες παροχές. Ευχαριστώ φανούλα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## lostromos

Μαθαίνω ότι την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε, δεν έκανε καθόλου δρομολόγια. Και σήμερα είναι πάλι στο Ηράκλειο...
Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tελος εποχης για το GOLDEN PRINCE.Eχει κατασχεθει εδω και δυο εβδομαδες με απαιτησεις του πρωην(περσινου) συνεταιρου.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ασχημα...πολυ ασχημα νεα πραγματικα..... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

> Tελος εποχης για το GOLDEN PRINCE.Eχει κατασχεθει εδω και δυο εβδομαδες με απαιτησεις του πρωην(περσινου) συνεταιρου.


Μας έφαγε το αντρικό φιλί!  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατι τετοιο.Προβλεπω του χρονου νεο σχημα στα δρωμενα της τοπικης ακτοπλοιας της κρητης.Ηδη τα δυο πλοια του Κ. Παναγιωτοπουλου εχουν περασει στα χερια αλλων που δραστηριοποιουνται στην κρητη.Οποτε μαλλον θα τα ξαναδουμε του χρονου με αλλα σινιαλα, εκτος αν η απογοητευτικη, μεχρι στιγμης, τουριστικη κινηση στην κρητη αλλαξουν τα σχεδια

----------


## lostromos

Εντάξει, κάποιοι έχουν απαιτήσεις (χρεωστούμενα) απ' το πλοίο.
Τι περιμένατε? Να κάνει περίπατο το πλοίο, όταν εμφανίστηκε μέσα Ιουνίου στη Κρήτη?
Δυστυχώς, αυτή η δουλειά χτίζεται 9 μήνες πρίν, μέσα απ' τα πακέτα των tour operators.
Η συγκυρία ήταν μοιραία. 
1. Καθυστερημένη εμφάνιση του πλοίου στη γραμμή
2. Μειωμένη τουριστική κίνηση
Πιστεύετε ότι άν το πλοίο ήταν γεμάτο σ'αυτόν τον ένα μήνα λειτουργίας του, θα είχαμε φτάσει εδώ?
Δε νομίζω...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Εκτός του οτι το πλοίο ήρθε αργά για να ξεκινήσει της μονοήμερες....μην ξεχνάτε παιδιά ότι στην γραμμή παίζει κ τρίτος..Πλέον ο Ηλιόπουλος με το MEGA JET κάνει χρυσές δουλειές.......κ ένας σημαντικός παράγοντας είναι κ αυτός...το MEGA JET κάθε μέρα έρχεται με πρωτόκολλο....Τι να σου κάνει κ αυτό.....όταν πάει μονοήμερη ολόκληρο βαπόρι με 58 άτομα!!Ε δεν θέλει κ πολύ..............Κ τα περί τουριστικής κίνησης δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα συνκαραβολάτρες.......Είμαι μέσα στα πράγματα κ αστους να λένε!!!

----------


## minoan

Οι οικονομικές διαφορές μεταξύ των ιδιοκτητών του επιβατηγού  "Golden Prince" έφεραν, όπως φαίνεται, την απαγόρευση του απόπλου από τις 6 Ιουλίου καθώς κατατέθηκε αίτηση συντηρητικής κατάσχεσης εκ μέρους, προφανώς, ενός εκ των ιδιοκτητών.

Το εν λόγω πλοίο εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο- Σαντορίνη και το αντίστροφο και ήδη έχει σχηματιστεί δικογραφία από το κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο Ηρακλείου, όπως ανέφερε μιλώντας στο "Ράδιο Κρήτη" ο λιμενάρχης, έχει ενημερωθεί σχετικά ο Εισαγγελέας κ. Μαρκάκης και όλοι είναι εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων.

Σημειώνεται ότι σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες, υπάρχει μία μικρή "αχτίδα" φωτός για την άρση της διαδικασίας κατάσχεσης ώστε το πλοίο να συνεχίσει κανονικά και πάλι τα δρομολόγια τα οποία καλύπτονται, σε κάθε περίπτωση, από τα ταχύπλοα της γραμμής

πηγη cretalive.gr

----------


## minoan

“Δεμένο” στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου και συγκεκριμένα στην προβλήτα 6 βρίσκεται τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες τουριστικό σκάφος το οποίο έχει κατασχεθεί λόγω χρεών της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας στην οποία ανήκει. 

Στο εσωτερικό του ζουν το τελευταίο διάστημα χωρίς να το έχουν εγκαταλείψει περιμένοντας λύση από την πολιτεία οι περίπου 33 ναυτικοί, όλοι Έλληνες, ανάμεσά τους και πολλοί Ηρακλειώτες, οι οποίοι βρέθηκαν ξαφνικά χωρίς δουλειά αλλά και χωρίς να έχουν πάρει τα δεδουλευμένα των τελευταίων μηνών.

Η κατάσταση που περιγράφεται στην «Π» από ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν την ταλαιπωρία των μελών του πληρώματος δημιουργεί έντονο προβληματισμό. 

Οι 33 ναυτικοί μένουν μέσα στο σκάφος όλο αυτό το διάστημα, αντιμετωπίζοντας τα όποια προβλήματα μπορούν να προκληθούν εξαιτίας αυτού του είδους των συνθηκών. 

Λίγο περισσότερο τυχεροί είναι όσοι κατάγονται από την Κρήτη κι έχουν την ευκαιρία να επισκεφτούν τα σπίτια τους στη στεριά, ωστόσο και οι ίδιοι επιστρέφουν και πάλι πίσω σε αυτό.

Το 125 μέτρων σκάφος λέγεται Golden Prince είναι νηολογίου Πειραιά και μπορεί να δεχτεί στο εσωτερικό του μέχρι 900 άτομα. 

Στους εργαζομένους του Οργανισμού Λιμένος και του Λιμεναρχείου Ηρακλείου είναι ένα γνώριμο σκάφος το οποίο ερχόταν κάθε καλοκαίρι στην Κρήτη, εκτελώντας το δρομολόγιο Κρήτη- Θήρα για τους τουρίστες κάποιων ξενοδοχείων του νησιού. 

Δημοσιογραφικές πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι πριν από περίπου ένα μήνα το σκάφος κατασχέθηκε εξαιτίας των οφειλών του ιδιοκτήτη προς τουριστικό γραφείο. 

Τα γραφεία της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας βρίσκονται στην οδό 25ης Αυγούστου και ο πλοιοκτήτης όπως αναφέρουν οι ίδιες πηγές ενημέρωσης δεν έχει εμφανιστεί στα γραφεία το τελευταίο διάστημα.

Η κατάσχεσή του σημειώθηκε τον περασμένο Ιούλιου (6/7) με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να παραμείνει δεμένο στο Ηράκλειο. Η εταιρεία στην οποία ανήκει οφείλει επίσης στο πλήρωμα δεδουλευμένα τριών μηνών. 

Αρχικά το πλήρωμά του αριθμούσε 42 άτομα, κάποιοι το εγκατέλειψαν βλέποντας ότι η κατάσταση είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολη και παρέμειναν σε αυτό τελικά 33 άτομα ως πλήρωμα. 

Στο Golden Bridge έχουν τελειώσει τα καύσιμα, ηλεκτροδοτείται και υδροδοτείται από τον Οργανισμό Λιμένος Ηρακλείου, ωστόσο οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης εξακολουθούν να είναι δύσκολες. 

Τα μέλη του πληρώματος τρέφονται με τα τρόφιμα που έχουν παραμείνει στα ψυγεία τους σκάφους και προορίζονταν για τους τουρίστες που θα το επέλεγαν για να ταξιδέψουν από την Κρήτη μέχρι τη Σαντορίνη.

Η ελπίδα των ναυτικών που βρίσκονται στο εσωτερικό του είναι να ενταχθεί σε ειδική νομοθετική ρύθμιση η οποία προβλέπει την κάλυψη των εξόδων και των μισθών του πληρώματος από τον ασφαλιστικό τους φορέα (ΝΑΤ), ο οποίος στη συνέχεια θα διεκδικήσει τα χρήματα αυτά όταν το πλοίο βγει σε πλειστηριασμό. 

πηγη patris.gr

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ολα αυτα ηταν αναμενομενα εδω και ενα χρονο περιπου και διακριτηκα ειχα σχολιασει την ολη κατασταση.Η αντιστροφη μετρηση βεβαια αρχισε με την αγορα του SEARUNNER που και πολλα προβληματα εβγαλε και δρομολογιο καταστροφη ειχε, μεχρι μυκονο.Το golden prince βγηκε φετος για δρομολογια με μεγαλη δυσκολια και η μειωμενη κινηση εδειχνε και το τελος της ολης ιστοριας.Η εταιρεια εχει αλλο ενα πλοιο το oceanis πρωην κιμωλος του βεντουρη το οποιο αν και 49 ετων ειναι σε φαινομενικα καλη κατασταση.
Κουραγιο στους ναυτικους που εχουν μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια μπροστα τους αλλα και ισως και αλλους εμπλεκομενους με την εταιρεια

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ λυπηρα νεα.Δεν μπορουμε να ευχηθουμε τιποτα αλλο περα απο καλο κουραγιο στους ναυτικους που εμειναν εκει και δεν εγκατελειψαν το σκαφος.Ελπιζω συντομα ολα να λυθουν και να πανε καλα. :Sad:

----------


## minoan

Η Νομάρχης Ηρακλείου κ. Βαγγελιώ Σχοιναράκη – Ηλιάκη έκανε παρέμβαση στην Υπουργό Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας κ. Λούκα Κατσέλη  σχετικά με το πλήρωμα του τουριστικού πλοίου Γκόλντεν Πρινς, το οποίο παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου μετά την κατάσχεσή του λόγω χρεών της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας.  Συγκεκριμένα, στην επιστολή, η οποία κοινοποιείται επίσης στον Υφυπουργό   Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας κ. Σταύρο Αρναουτάκη , η κ. Σχοιναράκη αναφέρει:




«Κυρία Υπουργέ,

Το τουριστικό πλοίο Γκολντεν Πρινς παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου μετά την κατάσχεσή του λόγω χρεών της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας με το πλήρωμα του που αποτελείται από 33 ναυτικούς να τελεί παράλληλα υπό καθεστώς εγκατάλειψης.

Σε επιστολή που μου απέστειλαν, κάνουν έκκληση προκειμένου να δοθεί λύση στο πρόβλημα ομηρίας που αντιμετωπίζουν, λόγω της δυσχερούς οικονομικής κατάστασης στην οποία έχουν περιέλθει.

Σας διαβιβάζω συνημμένα την επιστολή του πληρώματος του πλοίου Γκόλντεν Πρινς».


*Το Πλήρωμα του Γκολντεν Πρινς εκπέμπει S.O.S
*Κα Νομάρχη Ηρακλείου.

Αν και ξέρουμε ότι είστε αναρμόδια για την περίπτωση μας ωστόσο θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε για το πρόβλημα μας, μιας και το πλοίο μας “ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΠΡΙΝΣ” λιμενιζεται στο λιμάνι σας. Είστε δε ο πλησιέστερος τοπικός κρατικός φορέας του οποίου έχουμε την ανάγκη της άμεσης παρέμβασης.

Διεκδικούμε τα δεδουλευμένα μας από τον Απρίλιο του 2010 (ορισμένοι και από το 2009) και μεσουσης της θερινής περιόδου κάποιοι για δικούς τους επιχειρηματικούς λόγους αποφάσισαν να μας διακόψουν τα δρομολόγια, (ίσως την μοναδική μας ελπίδα εξασφάλισης των δεδουλευμένων αποδοχών μας). Από τις 06 Ιουλίου 2010 και από τότε τελούμε υπό κατάσχεση-εγκατάλειψη.

Οι οικογένειες μας οι οποίες είναι και μακριά από εμάς πεινάνε και δεν έχουμε το θάρρος να κοιτάξουμε στα μάτια τα παιδιά μας, που μας ρωτούν εφόσον δουλεύεις γιατί δεν μας στέλνεις χρήματα, για να καλύψουμε έστω πλέον, τις βασικές μας ανάγκες.

Με την ευαισθησία που σας διακρίνει (γνωστή στο Πανελλήνιο), ζητάμε από εσάς μόνο την ειλικρινή σας συμπαράσταση προκειμένου να υπάρξει ΑΜΕΣΑ κρατικός παρεμβατισμός.

Ελπίζοντας ότι λάβατε το σήμα κινδύνου και ότι δεν θα μας αφήσετε να βουλιάξουμε μέσα στο φιλόξενο λιμάνι σας παρασύροντας και ανθρώπινες αξιοπρέπειες.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

Το πλήρωμα του Γκολντεν Πρινς

----------


## nippon

Παρα το ζοφερο μελλον του ας θυμηθουμε το παρελθον του! Εδω ως SUNFLOWER 7 και με πλευρικο καταπελτη.

1280150537_1.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ: 3ebzz.net

----------


## Apostolos

Τι ύψος ειχε το τότε γκαράζ του?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τι ύψος ειχε το τότε γκαράζ του?


Oχι μονο τι υψος ειχε αλλα και ποσο προς τα πλωρα πηγαινε.Οι αλλουεδες στο πλαι στο νοητο υψος του πανω μερους του γκαραζ, με κανουν να πιστευω οτι πηγαινε μεχρι την μεση

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Παρα το ζοφερο μελλον του ας θυμηθουμε το παρελθον του! Εδω ως SUNFLOWER 7 και με πλευρικο καταπελτη.
> 
> 1280150537_1.jpg
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ: 3ebzz.net


Είχε ακουστεί το 1998, πριν την έλευση των παπατιών στην Κρήτη, ότι οι Μινωικές Γραμμές σκέφτονταν τη δρομολόγησή του κάθε πρωί από Πειραιά προς Ηράκλειο! Δεν ξέρω αν είχε την απαραίτητη ταχύτητα όμως το θυμάται αρκετός κόσμος ακόμα που συζητήθηκε έντονα αυτό ως προοπτική.

----------


## lostromos

Νομίζω τα 18 τα έχει. Αλλά δεν φτάνουν για πήγαιν' έλα σε μια μέρα.

----------


## Express Pigasos

ιδιαιτερο αλλα ωραιο βαπορι!

----------


## xidianakis

yparxei kapoio neo apo auto to bapori?
 8a doulepsei fetos?

kati eixe akoustei ton dekembrh gia pwlhsh tou peri ta 4.500.000 eura.... exei ginei kapoia kinhsh?

----------


## MIOU

Κανένα νέο....?

----------


## cpt. mimis

Το πλοίο θα οδηγηθεί σε πληστηριασμό. Το πότε δεν το γνωρίζω, όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω ας βοηθήσει. Λίγο δύσκολο να ξεκινήσει φέτος.

----------


## despo

Που να ξεκινήσει ?. Είναι σε κακά χάλια και εγκατελελειμμένο.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Οντως... Η εγκαταλυψη στο μεγαλειο της.

----------


## xidianakis

IMG_3811.jpgIMG_3812.jpgIMG_3813.jpg

As to doume se 3 lipseis apo psila!
Dystyxws kathomoun dipla ston elika tou aeroplanou (Dash 8) kai den mporousa na bgalw kalyteres photografies.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Κριμας ο γιαπωνέζος πρίγκηπας να σαπίζει!!!Καθε μέρα που τον βλεπω αναστενάζω!!!!Μακάρι να ειχα τοσα χρήματα ωστε να μπορουσα να κανω αυτο που ήθελα πάντοτε!!!
Να τον πάρω να τον μεταφέρω μπροστα στο λιμεναρχείο κ να τον μετατρέψω σε ενα μικρο ναυτικο μουσειο.....εκει παρεα με το φρούριο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GOLDEN PRINCE όταν στις 24-04-2008 έκανε το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.

GOLDEN PRINCE 01 24-04-2008.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Αρτέμη έχω σκεφτεί το ίδιο ακριβώς με σένα, μπροστά απο το λιμεναρχείο αλλά ίσως και με κάποιο εστιατόριο/ψαροταβέρνα και κάποιο μαγαζί θα ήταν ακόμα πιο αποδοτικό και όμορφο μιας και το πλοίο έχει αρκετό χώρο...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ειδικα στο ντεκ της πισινας γινετε αυτο που λες!!!!!!!Αλλα που τα φραγκα ρε γαμωτοοοοοο........

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα πραγμα θα σας πω.Το βαπορι ειναι εντελως τελειωμενο μπορω να πω εδω και χρονια.Σε επισκεψη που ειχα κανει στην εισοδο ηταν καποια σακια ΤΙΤΑΝ οχι οτι δεν βαζουν και σε αλλες περιπτωσεις αλλα το βαπορι εχει λιωσει κανονικα και μαλλον θα θελει μπουλντοζα να το γκρεμισει και οχι οξυγονα

----------


## artmios sintihakis

BEN BRUCE είπες την ωμή αλήθεια!!Μην σηκωθούμε κανα πρωί κ το βρούμε μισοβυθισμένο δεν είναι τπτ!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Όλα έχουν ημερομηνία λήξεως και αν αφήνεις κάτι μία φορά σε αφήνει δέκα. Σε τέτοιους καιρούς δεν νομίζω να πέσει ρευστό σε αυτό το πλοίο. Μετά από τόσο καιρό
παροπλισμού το ξενοδοχειακό θα θέλει ένα φρεσκάρισμα [χοντρό αλλά εφικτό] αλλά όσο αφορά το μηχανοστάσιο δεν θα ήθελα να το σκέφτομαι καν....   :Sour:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Epirotiki Lines 

_Apollon Epirotiki Lines.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> _To  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Epirotiki Lines 
> 
> _Apollon Epirotiki Lines.jpg


Κουκλάρα...

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0004b despo.jpgPHOTO 0004despo.jpgΣτο Ηράκλειο το 2011 ...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> PHOTO 0004b despo.jpgPHOTO 0004despo.jpgΣτο Ηράκλειο το 2011 ...


Φαντάζομαι τί θα γίνεται από κάτω... Ιχθυοκαλλιέργεια...  :Sour:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΑΓΈΡΩΧΟΣ ο ΠΡΙΓΚΗΨ δίπλα στα νεότευκτα και μεγαθήρια!!!
Το μέλλον του αβέβαιο και στην κατάσταση στην οποία εχει περιέλθει μάλι προβλεπόμενο.........'Αλλη μια πλωράκλα σαπίζει!!!!!
24.03.2013 δίπλα στο NORWEGIAN JADE...
DSC_0515.jpg

----------


## minoan7

6.jpgΣτο Ηρακλειο 22/5/2013

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Απολλων της Ηπειρωτικης στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Απριλιο του 1994 

_April 1994 APOLLON at Piraeus.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Το Απολλων της Ηπειρωτικης στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Απριλιο του 1994 
> 
> _April 1994 APOLLON at Piraeus.jpg


 Ωραία πόζα κ με ένα βρετανικό αεροπλανοφόρο κλάσης Ιnvincible αριστερά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ωραία πόζα κ με ένα βρετανικό αεροπλανοφόρο κλάσης Ιnvincible αριστερά.


Και ενδιάμεσα το θρυλικό Achille Lauro.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και ενδιάμεσα το θρυλικό Achille Lauro.


Nαι το έγραψα στο θέμα του ΟCEAN MAJESTY όπου ο φίλος μας ανέβασε μιά φωτό παρμένη την ίδια περίπου στιγμή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήγγικεν η ώρα...Φίλος με πληροφόρησε ότι τώρα δίπλα του είναι τα Ρ/Κ  ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧVI κ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XVIII.
Σαν τα κοράκια που παίρνουν τον νεκρό :Apologetic: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iσως ειναι απο τα λιγα (?) πλοια που θα θελουν μπουλτνοζα για την διαλυση τους.Ομορφο και καλο βαπορι αλλα...

----------


## emmpapad

P1130624.jpg
Πριν μισή ώρα ρυμουλκούμενο απο το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XVIII.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## despo

Οταν ετοίμασαν το πλοίο και το έστειλαν στο Ηράκλειο πριν 4 χρόνια και ενω ήταν γνωστό οτι ήταν κατ'αρχήν δεν θα έκανε τίποτα απο κίνηση, αφου ηδη απο τότε είχαν την κυριαρχία τα ταχύπλοα, υπήρχε και η πληροφορία οτι υπήρχαν εκκρεμότητες ανάμεσα στους ιδιοκτήτες, πρακτορες κλπ. Οπότε αντι μα δούν πως θα το πουλήσουν η' να το αξιοποιήσουν με άλλο τρόπο, το έστειλαν ως 'πρόβατο επι σφαγή'.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία από την Κρήτη.

Όμορφο πλοίο, ξέρουμε τι πρωτόκολλο επιβατών είχε (πίσω γράφεται 900 άτομα)?

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο ‘’έχασε’’ από ταχύπλοα, μήπως δεν είχε καλές σχέσεις με τα πρακτορεία?

Ίσως και αυτό που λέει ο Κώστας πιο πίσω για τα τσιμέντα να έπαιξε ρόλο.

Λέτε ένα πλοίο σαν το ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΟΥ να μπορεί να πιάσει σε αυτήν την γραμμή??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ANNA MARU ειχε ξεκινησει την καριερα του σε αυτη τη γραμμη ως JOHN P. το 1993.Mε το TERA JET φετος δεν θα μεινει περιθωριο για τιποτα αλλο μαλλον

----------


## SteliosK

Ξεκίνησε η διάλυση του,φωτογραφία στον σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί

facebook/ShipPax Information

----------


## Ellinis

O Selim San ανέβασε στο λογαριασμό του μερικές φωτογραφίες από την προχωρημένη διάλυση του άλλοτε ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ της Ηπειρωτικής
φωτο1
φωτο2
φωτο3

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιθανοτατα να εγινε και χρηση μπουλντοζας και κομπρεσερ.Μιλαμε για πολυ μπετον....

----------

